# Choosing between Sony RX100MV and RX100MIV for Ultra Slow motion Videography



## Waqas_1 (May 1, 2018)

Hi,

I want to capture high-speed motions, as shown in the video attached, in ultra slow motion. I have chosen RX100MIV according to my budget but this series also has a successor, RX100MV. The main difference between them is "Number of autofocus points". So I just wanted to clarify that would this feature make any tangible difference? If yes, then how much would it affect considering my application?

Also, any other relevant suggestion would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Waqas_1 (May 2, 2018)

Sorry, put up the wrong video. Attached the correct one.


----------

